
Ask HN: How to find business partner in US? - IvarsIndriks
In order to increase odds of building scaleable tech business I want to partner up with someone who is based in US. 
I&#x27;m nodejs developer (and other skills) and have been building online product for over a decade. I&#x27;m base in Eastern Europe, but would love to move to US. However, at the moment thats not possible. Currently I have not particular idea in mind, but with like-minded people brainstorming comes natural.
======
aswathrao
Do you need a business partner for managing office and teams. Or is it ok if
you just business presence in the US and people working remote or freelance ??

~~~
IvarsIndriks
I prefer remote work. I need someone who lives in US, so has a good
understanding of local market, mindset and ability to meet other people.

------
boltzmannbrain
Post a portfolio, project, or specific concept to build, and an email for
people to contact you.

~~~
IvarsIndriks
My skills are NodeJS, React, react native, ML etc. And together with US
partner we will be able to come up with good idea and good understanding of US
(primary) market.

To know more drop me an email: ivars@indriks.com

------
throwaway_921
Everyone wants to live in the US buddy. Get in line, work hard. You'll be able
to move eventually. There's no shortcuts.

~~~
IvarsIndriks
I don't believe in lines. I believe in shortcuts. Not easy ones, but shortcuts
that are risky and takes time.

